# WOWZERS!! You guys have got to check this woman out!



## Marcus588 (May 4, 2014)

So I was just browsing YouTube and found this channel that has this AMAZING very strong older woman doing all kinds of awesome things. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/bansheemoon

It actually starts when she was 47 and now almost 50! Ever since I found her channel (and there is a sister channel with more content by her husband) I have been watching them all. Seriously, if my wife looks HALF that good in her late 40s/early 50s I'll thank jesus every day and always tithe, lol. Course she is a farm girl so I am sure that helps. 

A few select videos:

Here she uses tractor weights:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNhClAdoPs4

Here she is trying on some stuff she got at VS:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvA3K2Bkumc

Here she is shooting a flaming arrow (!) to light a bonfire:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYefIumBs1k

And that's just the tip of the ice berg, they are all worth watching. When it comes to fitness and athletic ability she puts PLENTY of the much younger girls to shame. 

Anyway, just wanted to share and figured the guys here would most likely find this as interesting as I do. She has over 20K subscribers and it sure isn't any wonder as to why.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

So why didn't I marry her??????


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

only thing that came to mind was

"butterface"


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Constable Odo said:


> only thing that came to mind was
> 
> "butterface"


butterface: This is when a girl is otherwise a total package, but Mother Nature didn't complete the package and she has a face with the shapelessness and sliminess of butter. The kind of face that makes you want to put a bag over it.


Really?


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

*shrug*

different strokes...


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I was impressed because of her age and her choice of activities. I've thrown axes, cut down trees, shoved car hoods around, and so forth in my yute. Meh, okay it's pretty good, but I got the impression that some think it's pretty good...for a woman. Something doesn't mesh when I read, hear or type that. 

Anyway, she's just a little too muscular for my liking. Just a little to much plastic surgery for me. Her body does look good for a weightlifter. She is well and beyond what I could ever do or would even want to do. Then, she tried to look feminine. I can't see it. Either you are one or the other, but the clothes and the swagger don't make you anything. It's what's inside. 

Anyway, that's just my opinion. I'm sure there are plenty of men who would find her very attractive, like you.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> butterface: This is when a girl is otherwise a total package, but Mother Nature didn't complete the package and she has a face with the shapelessness and sliminess of butter. The kind of face that makes you want to put a bag over it.
> 
> 
> Really?


I've always heard it stated a bit differently -- 

"...everything looked good _but her face_..."

And, actually, I once heard a co-worker refer to his wife as a "butterface", and using this same exact description...

Dude.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> I've always heard it stated a bit differently --
> 
> "...everything looked good _but her face_..."
> 
> ...


I found a few websites that gave that definition.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

She looks great. 

I'm not interested in those activities, but I aim to look that good in a pair of jeans when I get to 50, which is several years away for me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I ought to save on the gym membership and start pulling the ride-on mower!

Regardless of gender, it takes discipline and hard work to get and maintain that type of physical shape. Hats off to her.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

As a man I wish I could look that good in my 50s. Awesome, I tip my hat to the lady, great job.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hubba!! 

Strong women are my kryptonite!!!

;D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My husband says that (iho) Lady Gaga has a butterface. I think otherwise. But then he thinks Gwyneth Paltrow is hot. 

He also thinks Meryl Streep is a butterface. "Only female journalists crow about how her beautiful she is." He does agree with me that the media make out that blonde hair blue eyed women are beautiful / hot far more often than they actually are. (Think of all the brunette white women who get left behind.)

I always ask my husband's opinion of celebrties.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

NextTimeAround said:


> My husband says that (iho) Lady Gaga has a butterface.


Tough to say with all the glop and crap she wears, but I would on principal concur. 




> But then he thinks Gwyneth Paltrow is hot.


She hasn't aged well. Probably something to do with that nitwit diet she's on these days. She was quite tasty in the early/min 2000's.




> He also thinks Meryl Streep is a butterface.


A triple-bagger was more like it in my estimation.


I've always preferred women that have a natural beauty. That's what you wake up next to in the morning, not the made-up version you see at the end of the day. There's something quite appealing about a woman who has the "freshly f**ked look" and is quite beautiful in the morning.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

She has a beautiful face and incredible fit body.


----------



## Marcus588 (May 4, 2014)

Glad you guys think she's pretty special  Except for Constable Odo, he's just un-american and would be better served heading to communist china. 

No offense ladies, but I really wonder how many here are as good looking/in shape. Bet seeing a woman like her makes a lot of women here jealous 

When I watch her videos, all I can do is:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mon1FUXnGCo


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Dadgum!

I think she looks absolutely fabulous. You saw the one in the bikini, right?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D41FYBKrLc0

I guess its her husband that's pimping her on Youtube. Can't blame him for being proud, and wanting to make a buck, but its a little bit weird. But, we're living in the age of Kardashian.


----------

